# The new(old) 4x5



## remylebeau (Jan 19, 2014)

Picked this up over the weekend after months of searching. Finally found a 4x5 field camera in great condition locally. It's very basic though not as much movement as a Shen Hao or Chamonix, but I think it's a great start, can't wait to pick up some film tomorrow.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2014)

Dang, that's purdy!


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice! We want pictures when ya have 'em


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow. That's a great find! Very nice!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 19, 2014)

Who cares if it's basic-it's mighty pretty.


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2014)

Very pretty indeed - looks like you did well!    

Now put this baby through its paces and let us see what it gives you.       Have fun!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah, I love the smell of wooden field cameras in the morning !!!


----------



## remylebeau (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! So excited to get started. Loaded up 10 sheets earlier. Unfortunatley, it turns out the two largest photo retailers in my city don't carry 4x5 slide film, I actually got the last and only pack of 4x5 Fuji 160NS. I asked and they said it's special order.

I can't even find them online in other canadian retailers, was really looking forward to using some Velvia or Provia. Looks like I'll have to order some from BH.


----------



## remylebeau (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 65734

Picked up from lab few hours ago and just finished scanning. Shot on Fuji 160NS


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's an interesting effect. It's like a vertical depth of field instead of three dimensional. Great image quality.


----------



## remylebeau (Feb 1, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> That's an interesting effect. It's like a vertical depth of field instead of three dimensional. Great image quality.



Thank you, yeah I was trying to shift the depth of field to cover only the highway, but it looks as though I didn't shift enough and got most of the building as well. Good thing I decided to develop a sheet before I shot more lol, I don't think I've quite gotten it yet.


----------

